# Emptying Kiln...FINALLY



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's some pics of cedar I've had waiting to come out of the kiln for a year....yea, that's right...I didn't have the room to move to.

Thanks Daren...It still works great!!!

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Not the biggest fan of cedar, but gotta admit they look good.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow. I love cedar! Smell, color, workability. Go ahead and send some down here to FL!! Lol


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Looove cedar the smell is fantastic. What are you going to build with it?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got a few tables in mind and maybe some benches. ???? after that.

Thanks for asking. Actually building up inventory to start selling.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

And you hang on to some of that burnt cherry. Especially those 2 pieces that look like they could match up and make a headboard. 
I'm fixin to get moved and settled in in a few months, in NC, and will be wanting to make a run your way.
I've got a 10 x 16 shed, made out of aluminum insulated panels, and it's going to double as a temporary shop and a future kiln.


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Tim,
Congrats on the kiln and the nice cedar. Did you have much movement in the wood?
Thanks,
Allan


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Not much with the cedar....AD's down real fast naturally...Had some with the burnt poplar but I expected that due to the tree being burnt on the inside and the outer layer"s shape....JUST wish I'd added more wieght on it during both AD and KD....BUT I got good experience of what NOT to do next time LOL.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice Tim. Don't let aardvark see those. Laughing!!!!!
Or are those the one he has already?


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for update Tim. How do you add weight? I am thinking of stickering a sheet of plywood above the slabs and then doing layers of solid concrete blocks. Once I sell enough would like to get a fork lift.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

OOOH.
I Like !


----------

